# Cross Bellydancing Off the List



## Antarctican (Jul 31, 2007)

I went out to dinner at a Moroccan restaurant with 30 fellow dragonboat paddlers two weeks ago. During the meal, two bellydancers come out to entertain the diners, and people are dragged up out of their seats to participate. Guess who got dragged? Yep! They tied the scarf with the jangly coins around me and everything. It was actually kind of fun (as well as embarrassing). But I wont be giving up my day job.






......


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 31, 2007)

Woot woo!  <--my attempt at a cat call whistle

Looks like you were having a lot of fun


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 1, 2007)

Heehee, it was indeed fun, trying to make the coins on the hip scarf jangle! Shake it baby, shake it.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 1, 2007)

funny... a couple of days ago I was locked in with five belly dancers in the dressing room  .. a fun experience


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 1, 2007)

Five??!! Poor you. NOT!

(How'd you manage that? Pay someone to lock you in?)


----------

